# roasted carrots vs raw carrots; calorie difference



## angel hair

hi,

i'm trying to be on a strict diet,and don't like raw carrots, but when i roast them with a little olive oil & salt in the oven, they taste terrific...i understand this is because of the carmelization, but does anyone know the calorie/fat difference between 1 lb of raw carrots & 1 lb of the roasted carrots...i only use a tiny bit of oil..no butter.........

thanks!
angel hair


----------



## kats

I don't know the difference and will pay attention to the answer.

In the meantime, tell me something. You just roast the carrots or you boil them first? If you just roast them, for how long? Must be good!


----------



## angel hair

*roasted vs raw carrots-calorie difference*

they are delicious-taste like candy (which is the reason i suspect a big calorie difference! ) i take them whole and raw & just wash & peel them & cut off the ends, then place them in a shallow roasting pan, drizzle olive oil on them, and add salt/spices (depends on my mood) pepper, cayenne pepper, rosemary, basil, curry, nutmeg etc...and voila...instant yumminess!
i roast them on 400-450 for 30-45 minutes


----------



## sparrowgrass

You are not adding any calories to the carrots except the oil--unless you think calories are jumping into them from the oven walls.  

Now, you are undoubtedly reducing the weight (and concentrating the flavor) of the carrots by baking, so you will end up with less than a pound after roasting.


----------



## Chef_Jen

well actually.. the fat and calories will come from the butter and oil

but you are bringing out the natural sugars by roasting

just to let you know!! carrots arent the best veggie when your dieting. (its a myth you can eat as many as you want) carrots have a lot of sugar in them!

But the best way to consume a carrot and get all the nutrients is raw


----------



## VeraBlue

However much oil you have added is how many additional calories you have added to the finished product.   If you plan to eat the whole batch at once, then you get all the extra calories at once...but if you only eat a bit, and save the rest, you get to cut the calories.   The carrots may taste sweeter because the roasting carmelizes the sugar..but it's the same sugar that was in them when they were raw..

A bit of orange zest in addition to the oil add no calories!


----------



## Michael in FtW

A pound of carrots has about 185 calories - and are about 4.5% sugar. So, roasting them doesn't increase calories ... it just intensifies the sweetness. What adds the most calories is the oil ... for vegetable oils (including olive) that's about 120 calories per US Tablespoon. So ... if you are using 2 Tbs olive oil to roast a pound of carrots ... that's about 425 calories for the bunch.

I often use grated carrots when making slow cooked tomato sauces for their sugar - which helps to neutralize the acidity (flavor) of the tomatoes.


----------



## Bridgett

Don't stress, seriously, they are carrots. They won't hurt you. If carrots make you fat we have a lot to worry about. Try baking them with spray instead and eliminating the salt if you want them to be healthier. I also like to microwave them with a little honey - tastes good. 

As for calories - carrots are mainly indigestible cellulose and so have very little energy value. To get the same energy as 300g of chocolate, you would need to eat 7kg of carrots. So don't stress. 

If a little oil to enhance the flavour of your carrots is your only diet flaw, you don't really need to worry. Enjoy them!


----------



## DaCook

I lost 40 pounds over a 2 year period, after having 5 kids, by watching my fat intake and eating things in moderation. Less than a pound a week, but I am now having problems keeping weight on, because I work it off at work, and I have maintained a diet that is low calorie that I simply love. I still "invent" salads and dressings, and the few calories you give to a dressing won't hurt. Just everything in moderation is the key. I guess I have just gotten to know my fruits and veggies and love them more. People have even said I am getting skinny, but I just can't give up my salads and fruit. Carmelized carrots will not put the pounds on, it will just make them taste even better.


----------

